# Getting the right Skeleton Watch around 100.00



## scottybm (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello all,
I was trying to build my own skeleton watch for right around 100.00.
I have found a couple that I like but can't seem to get it for the right price.
I have attached a couple of examples.

This guy is asking right around 150.00 and up for the watch. As I am trying to keep it lower.
FULL SKELETON GERMAN MENS MECHANICAL WATCH NLBB - eBay (item 260766783602 end time May-10-11 01:33:00 PDT)
After much reading I think this movement is the Asian 6497 PVD skeleton.

As a NUBIE I was going to try and get the parts myself and put it together.
I have looked at Getat watch and he sells this movement for 49. And seems to be out of stock. All other places seem to sell it for 60+

Getat also sells the case for around 40.00. So I am still at a good price point for a starter skeleton watch.
GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

My question is should I purchase this already made?
How hard is this going to be to put together?
Am I going to have to calibrate the watch?

The reason I am asking is for my first watch I don't want to spend 100.00+ and end up saying I should have bought something different. Although I did purchase one of those 15.00 chinese skeleton watches off ebay but after looking more on the web I like these other ones much better.

I am sure as time goes on I will be purchasing better but for my first watch of this kind I think this will be good.

Thanks in advance,
Scotty


----------



## mickmo92 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Scotty,

Lol, the last photo of the Getat is made by me. I owned that watch for about three weeks. I bought it a little more than a year ago, because I wanted a skeleton. I didn't want it to look like a Panerai, but it did, so I sold it a few weeks after I received it. The movement is an Asian 6497 and I found it really noisy! The strap was of awful quality since it wasn't made out of real leather, but out of something else?! And it let go the colour and therefore stained my white shirt... I looked on the Getat site and noticed that they don't sell this particular skeleton movement anymore, so that is a shame for you. 
Buying lose parts and assembling them yourself isn't something I would recommend, because you need the right tools and knowledge to do that properly. It will probably be cheaper to buy a completely assembled watch than buying lose parts and the necessary tools.

After the Getat I completely lost my interest in skeleton watches, especially Asian ones. I can't help you much further with that, so sorry.
Keep in mind though that watches like these are quite cheap and the quality of them is nothing to be proud of. The Getat I owned for example had a lot of sharp edges and the black coating was of very pour quality. 
I also tried the watch on another strap, but it just didn't work out for me.









Here are some other pictures for you, to give you a better idea

























Good luck on your search.

Kindly regards,

Mick Mooren


----------



## myoclonus (Oct 2, 2010)

i second the previous poster's opinion: do not try to build your own watch. there are many subtleties that you have to be aware of and it's harder than you think. you also need good tools which could easily run you 200+ USD all together.

The watch you have in the link actually looks pretty good. I suspect that it would be higher quality than the getat.

Louder ticking noise is part of the attraction of 6497 based movements.

If this was your second watch, i would say go for it. i think for first watch you should go more conservative stylistically.


----------



## scottybm (Apr 7, 2011)

mickmo92,

I do know that was yours. I found it on hear and love the look of the watch. Just did not want to bother you directly with it as I am sure that you have been asked many questions about it.

I also like the black strap better than the tan one.

I started this all based on your posting of the watch showing who and how much you purchased it for.

I did notice on their site that did not list it but was able to find it on there but listed out of stock. I may just end up purchasing one already built like the link I posted.

As far as it looking like a Panerai, I am really new to this so I am not buying to have it look like another watch. I just like this look and movement of this watch. (6497)

myoclonus,
Thanks for the info. I think I will go for the one on the bay to see how it works.

Scotty


----------



## mickmo92 (Jun 18, 2010)

myoclonus said:


> i second the previous poster's opinion: do not try to build your own watch. there are many subtleties that you have to be aware of and it's harder than you think. you also need good tools which could easily run you 200+ USD all together.
> 
> The watch you have in the link actually looks pretty good. I suspect that it would be higher quality than the getat.
> 
> ...


The problem with the Asian 6497 based movements is that they thick so loud that it isn't attractive anymore. Also when you have a skeleton watch there is no "insulation" like a dial or the main plate of the movement, so the case functions as a resonance amplifier. This means that everyone around you is able to hear your watch thick... not something I would recommend.
The watch you refer to in the eBay link, looks like it features a low quality "pvd" coating, so I think it is likely that the watch will get damaged really easily. Therefore I think you will be better off buying a steel watch case.... just my 2 cents..

Kindly regards,

Mick Mooren


----------



## mkingrei (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi. Have you looked at Tao Watches skeletons? They have some nicely detailed ones for $115. Tao International Limit Whole Skeleton Mechanical Watch-TAO-049GD


----------



## myoclonus (Oct 2, 2010)

this may not be pertinent, but i heard that the chinese movement makers are introducing a new hongzhou "slim line" 6497 movement. so, it might be worth while to wait for the slimline version to become more widespread and get a watch with that movement which looks much better than the 6497 movements available now.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

myoclonus said:


> this may not be pertinent, but i heard that the chinese movement makers are introducing a new hongzhou "slim line" 6497 movement. so, it might be worth while to wait for the slimline version to become more widespread and get a watch with that movement which looks much better than the 6497 movements available now.


It does look better, around the barrel (with extra jewel!) it is more open, which is an improvement.


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

That is a better looking cut of the 6497 style movement. Any idea who will sell me one and for how much? Since i _DO_ have the tools and knowhow to build a watch with it. And i already have an empty cushion case for one.


----------



## myoclonus (Oct 2, 2010)

ebay. 80 usd for skeletonized. 40 usd for regular. search 6497 movement


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

myoclonus said:


> ebay. 80 usd for skeletonized. 40 usd for regular. search 6497 movement


$80 seems a little high, and it's a US seller so he probably has a substantial markup.

I'll wait and see.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I bought the gunmetal version of the slimline off ebay for 60 last week...


----------



## shantb89 (Mar 12, 2011)

Shane112358 said:


> I bought the gunmetal version of the slimline off ebay for 60 last week...


can you provide a link or name of buyer? I wonder if he has anymore.


----------



## scottybm (Apr 7, 2011)

Ended up purchasing one from manbushijie.com.This guy is giving me 2 options to pick from

Picture 001 is domed Plexiglass. 
Picture 002 is mineral glass

Is one better then the other, or neither.
One seems to be have a dome on it and the other is flat.
I also read the Mineral Glass would be better against scratches ect.

Well ended up ordering the one that has Mineral Glass. Hopefully this was the right one to order.


----------



## scottybm (Apr 7, 2011)

Watch came and am very happy with it. Nice quality


----------



## lairons (May 2, 2011)

sorrry for my poor knowledgement. i m scared to see the tittle "skeleton watch",i thought it must be some watch with bones or skeleton on the cover,or some horrible looking watch. it 's interesting !!!lol


----------



## scottybm (Apr 7, 2011)

The watch got a little wet and not has some moisture under the glass. Does anyone know how to take top off and bottom off easy to remove moisture?

Thanks,
Scotty


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

If it's anything like most of the PAM homages, you need to unscrew the case back. 

You can do this with a rubber ball small enough to fit in the palm of your hand. Helps if the ball has a sticky surface. 

If you just want to dry it out, unscrew the back most of the way and leave the watch somewhere warm and dry for a while, but not hot and dry. 

If there is a haze on the crystal after that, you will need to remove the movement to clean the inside surface of the glass. You may want to take it to a watchmaker who can do this safely, and then assure that the proper seals are installed on the watch and pressure test it. 

This is generally a "while you wait" service, and any watchmaker worth his grease can do it. There should be some seals on the stem and a seal on the case back that he or she can check and/or replace.


----------



## wanaka77 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello,

I really love this case!!
Does someone know where I can find it ? Or even know just the brand / name ??







I can't find it when following the link in top of this topic ...

Thanks a lot,
Wanaka


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

To the OP, I think it is totally unrealistic to expect to be able to buy a skeletonised mechanical watch which is in any way worth owning, for anything like this price. I suggest you save up for a while and spend at least $500 on one, if not considerably more. The "Chinese Effect" can only do so much!


----------

